# albums intelligents iphoto dans l'ipad



## watembezi (24 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,
j'ai en problème de synchro entre mon mac et mon ipad, les photos synchronisées d'un album intelligent iPhoto apparaissent dans le désordre sur mon iPad  (elles son pourtant triées dans l'ordre chronologique dans iphoto)
si quelqu'un a une solution, je suis preneur! ça me gaaaave ce bug!

Merci


----------

